# VPN Error 800



## nilsper (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi!

I hope you can help we with a problem
I get error 800 when I connect to my server 2003. I know that the router is correct configurated, so it has to be something with the config on the 2003 server.the reason I know that the router is correct,is that I had used it on a place that it did work.


----------



## zllauh (Oct 25, 2007)

grrrr ! 


i am having same error tooo , any one there who can help us ?

? ? ? ?

on microsoft site , it says we need a hardware update on the router / firewall...


in my case , the user can use VPN most of times and at times , it just does not wanna work at all 


please hlep


----------



## ecrocombe (Apr 15, 2007)

i have had this issue too on norton internet security 2007 aswell as CA internet security suite on the client side... try disabling any firewall on the client computer


----------



## zllauh (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah , 

i got this fixed, 

u willl laugh out loud if i tell u how...


the client had just restarted their modem . 

lol 
i guess its a crappy modem 
,,,

he he he


----------

